# Single coil RTA



## VansVapes (12/9/21)

Hi guys,

I'm shopping around for a single coil RTA with a easy to build deck and a medium to open restricted airflow. 

I have a Vaporesso Gen and a Voopoo drag X and run them usually at about 30-45 watts. 

What would you guys recommend? 

Thanks 
Van

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (12/9/21)

The Wotofo Serpent Elevate single coil RTA. With the the bubble glass tank on (4.5ml) it just fits a Swag II. I enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## VansVapes (12/9/21)

Stew said:


> The Wotofo Serpent Elevate single coil RTA. With the the bubble glass tank on (4.5ml) it just fits a Swag II. I enjoy it.



Thanks for the recommendation Stew,

Will check it out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## THE REAPER (12/9/21)

Check out the 
Arbiter solo rta i hear alot of good things about it. 
Destiny rta my personal favorite.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (12/9/21)

This Voopoo pod type tank with the Wotofo coil rebuild kit is worth giving a try. Not strictly an RTA but actually much easier and convenient to rebuild with consistent results every time. Cheap but the vape is up there in Dvarw territory.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## VansVapes (12/9/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Check out the
> Arbiter solo rta i hear alot of good things about it.
> Destiny rta my personal favorite.



Thanks Reaper

Will check it out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/9/21)

If you can find a Tauren One RTA, it ticks all the boxes too for what you are looking for.

Or the Augvape Intake Single with added benefit of top airflow.

+1 for the Wotofo SMM Serpent Elevate as well.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Viper_SA (12/9/21)

Of all the above mentioned I only own the Serpent Elevate and can vouch for it. Simple to build, good flavor. Only downside is that it very hard to work on it while the tank is full, at least that is my experience.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (12/9/21)

The druga rta for me. I pretty much have only used it and nothing else (consistently) since I got it back in March. I try new things but seem to end up back with it so I’ve given up trying new things now.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/9/21)

Raindance said:


> but the vape is up there in Dvarw territory.



Are you asking for abuse????

P.S. Why did you give away this big secret?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## VansVapes (13/9/21)

Paul33 said:


> The druga rta for me. I pretty much have only used it and nothing else (consistently) since I got it back in March. I try new things but seem to end up back with it so I’ve given up trying new things now.



Thanks Paul. I've seen some photos of it. Will check it out.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## adriaanh (13/9/21)

VansVapes said:


> Thanks Paul. I've seen some photos of it. Will check it out.


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/druga-rta-efest-luc-blu6-charger.t73824/

Great price!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (13/9/21)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 239066
> 
> This Voopoo pod type tank with the Wotofo coil rebuild kit is worth giving a try. Not strictly an RTA but actually much easier and convenient to rebuild with consistent results every time. Cheap but the vape is up there in Dvarw territory.
> 
> Regards



This is true, not only worth a try but you can also get the MTL pod if you prefer the tighter draw that also works very well with the Turbo coils. It sounds as if you are in the ball park of a lot of us that prefer DL but not wide open. My preference is definitely RDL.

Dvarw
Intake single

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/9/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Check out the
> Arbiter solo rta i hear alot of good things about it.
> Destiny rta my personal favorite.



Agree. 

Destiny for me too. Will never sell mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

